# Any charting experts that can help me determine when I got preggo?



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

OK...so we got 2 lines on Sat! A bit of a surprise, but not a unwelcome one.









The first day of my last period was 8/29. Dh and I had s*x on 9/3 and 9/10. I had some funky pain on my lower left side only on 9/14 and got a + preg test on 9/24.

When did I get pregnant? Was the pain ovulation or implantation? I am triing to make an educated guess at boy/girl!

Any theories from you veterans??

Thanks!


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

This calculator has the first day of your last cycle and asks your average cycle length as well to calculate more accurately.

Pregnancy Calculator


----------



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

Thanks! That is really neat!


----------



## Our2Girlz (Sep 25, 2005)

After charting for well over 2 years I would say the pain on the 14th could have been either implantation OR ovulation. Since a very good sperm can live up to 5 days inside its possible you caught the eggie being release on the 14th. But if your cycle is reg 28-30 probability is you caught the eggie around the 10th or 11th.

CONGRATS on the BFP!!


----------



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

Thanks! My cycles are usually long....at least 32 days. I just started charting, but got the book after I needed it! Heehee


----------



## 10newtons (May 17, 2005)

Oh! Another question.....does implantation only hurt on 1 side? Or both?

Thanks


----------



## Our2Girlz (Sep 25, 2005)

I cant gaurentee this but usally ovulation you feel on one side or the other. I would _think_ implantation would be somewhere in the middle down low. I could be wrong though. Good luck!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I would think that the pain on the 14th was almost certainly Ovulation pain, if you have 32 day cycles, it was WAY too early for implantation pain..it was actually early for ovulation pain, as with a 32 day cycle, it would be expected that you would ovulate around days 15-19, assuming you have an average 12-16 day luteal phase.......meaning that some sperm from the 9/10 encounter were alive and ready in there and as soon as you ovulated on the 14th, fertilization occurred and probably implanted later that week...the 24th was likely 10 DPO. Since it was about 4 days after the act, the odds say that it is more likely a girl.......
Also, given your long cycles, I would think you would ned to "adjust" your "due date" about 2 days later than what the wheel says, if you use a provider that uses the wheel to determine due dates...although since you already have several kids, I'm thinking you probably know about how long you gestate and can go off of that.......
Congrats!


----------

